# Worst weapon in the game: Per Army



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Space Marines: Scout Shotgun
Tau: Pulse Pistol* Edit, I just added this after the pulse carbine entry.
Eldar: Shuriken Pistol


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Tau - pulse carbine
SM - typhoon missile


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

guard - shotgun
sm - scout shitgun
eldar- shriuken pistol
nids - spinefist


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Urm... does chaos have a worst weapon? pandemic staff maybe hits on 4+ with S3 12" range saves allowed, uuh good vs horde armies though eeeh idk they dont really have crappy weapons, cultist with auto and las pistols?


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Space marines: krak grenades
Chaos: needle of desire
Eldar: shuriken pistol
Tau: railrifle (just don't like em)
Tyranids: deathspitter
Imperial Guard: laspistol
Necrons: there isn't one
Orks: every weapon, they're BS2 
Dark Eldar: splinter pistol
Demonhunters: if they have one it'd be the storm bolter only because it's last on the list of good stuff they have
Witchhunters: same as demonhunters


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> blkdymnd, your avatar is the shit.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Witch Hunters- Bolter-stake crossbow.

Tyranids- Frag spore mine.

IG- Warrior weapons.

Space Marines- Shotgun


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Didnt think about needle of desire for chaos, aye its kinda useless to take it against those big and mutli wound characters just because its usefullness falls short when looking at the characters its suppost to be most useful against


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

IG - Shotgun.

Marines - Shotgun. 

Eldar - Lasblaster

I notice a trend here. It seems that shotguns are entirely useless. GW managed to bastardize everyone's favorite FPS weapon. Nothing like a good ol' boomstick. Except in 40k. You should get points back for taking them.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Actually, for IG the shotgun rocks.Many players wish they could replace lasrifles with shotguns. compare it to a lasgun instead ofa bolter or bolt pistol.

Pulse pisotls are good too. I wish we had S5 AP5 pistols for marines ;-)

I would say the worst weapon has to be tempered by its application. Very few weapons are just flat out bad, it's just they're bad choices in certain applications.

Shotguns on SM scouts is a good example. Shotgun for the rest of IG is great, just sucks for scouts who have the option of a bolt pistol and extra attack in CC, but for IG it's not bad.


----------



## Warsmith Tharak (Jan 29, 2007)

Lost and the damned: fire arms. 30 mutants will lose a firefight agenst 10 space marines at 12", even if the space marines don't fire back!!!


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Galahad said:


> Actually, for IG the shotgun rocks.Many players wish they could replace lasrifles with shotguns. compare it to a lasgun instead ofa bolter or bolt pistol.
> 
> Pulse pisotls are good too. I wish we had S5 AP5 pistols for marines ;-)
> 
> ...



After reading this, for Guard, mortars instantly popped into my head. For the cost of fielding a mortar team, it's a complete and total waste.


----------



## Prophaniti (Jan 24, 2007)

With tau it has to be the flamer. Pulse pistols are backup weapon for a drone spotter, who'll be firing the markerlight and for ejected suit pilots who'll be running away.

To use the flamer means you're putting your best units in danger of being assaulted.

For daemonhunters, the needle pistol.


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

Got to be the lasblaster or the Shadow weaver for Eldar, not that they're incredibly bad, just that they're absolute pants compared to comparable weapons for the same/less points. The shuriken pistol is at least used to get an extra attack where its used and this is very useful.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Galahad said:


> Actually, for IG the shotgun rocks.Many players wish they could replace lasrifles with shotguns. compare it to a lasgun instead ofa bolter or bolt pistol.
> 
> Pulse pisotls are good too. I wish we had S5 AP5 pistols for marines ;-)
> 
> ...


Wait, it's exactly the same, except you have a shorter range and it's assault 2 instead of rapid fire. You get the same number of shots, except at a shorter range? Am I missing something?


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Lasgun S3 AP- rapid fire 24"

Shotgun S3 AP- Assault 2 12"


Lasguns are far more versatile. The only practical application of the shotgun would be if you needed to get your boys in assault to keep them alive. But then again they're still Guardsmen and they're still going to die.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I wouldn;t replace every lasgun in the army with a shotgun, but I know a ton of IG players who wish they could give them to their Stormies for assaulting. 20 S3 shots *before* charging is nothing to sneeze at, and a hell of a lot better than either not firing anything, or not charging and gettign pulled under when the survivors get their turn.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well, i can defiately see the uses of a shotgun but it really isnt all that practical in an IG army. No army has a definate worst weapon, but some which are worse than others in the role they perform

although, if we all want to comment on the shotgun we could start a whole new thread and keep this one on topic....


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Marines- Shotgun

IG- Shotgun (it's use is there but is so very limited that it still ends up here)

Eldar- Shadow Weaver since the Las Blasters are comming on something that at least has another use.

Orks- Grot Blasta or Kustom Mega Blasta- The first is the single weakest gun in the game, the second is far over priced for what it can do in 4th ed.

Chaos- Needle of Desire, as has been mentioned.

Tau- Flamer


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Deamon Hunters - Incinerator - purely for the reason that it hs to compet nearlly all the time with the Psycannon. In any other army it would be great but not really good next to the Psycannon


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

Marines:Assault cannon Why: because it means they don't have to think just play point and click


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Please. You give this gun a hell of a lot more credit than it deserves.

It's not like other guns, in that you have to specifically take very specific models to use it, and those specific models are either fragile or slow, and die to much cheaper firepower.

They're not the be all and end all, the're not gamebreakers. They're just the best weapon option for any profile that can have them.


----------



## Larkin (Mar 18, 2007)

the worst weapon has to be the deamonhunters laspistol
marine hunterkiller missle (its one use and it sucks anyway)


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey, hunterkiller missiles rock, no matter what army uses them! _Unlimited_ range Krak missile for less than a marine w/ a regular launcher? Sure, it's one use, but a lot of people seem to forget about the unlimited part. It's a nice ace in the whole for taking things out before they get too close.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The only problem is, unlimited in never of use. The conventional 48" is satisfactory for most games. It would useful for transports, but you can only shot if you slow down. If would be useful for fire support vehicles, but you can only shoot it if you stop shooting your own guns.


----------

